
Startups, please don’t hire a biz dev person - bdehaaff
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/02/startups-please-dont-hire-a-biz-dev-person/
======
gnicholas
This blog post demonstrates the oft-discussed problem: when is a startup no
longer a startup? Uber and Airbnb are frequently referred to (in tech media as
well as mainstream media) as "startups". Obviously this post isn't aimed at
them, despite the expansive title. In the body of the post, the phrase "early
stage startup" is used, which is of course much more limited.

It would be helpful if a litmus test were provided so that readers can figure
out if they're in the target audience. After all, the author suggests that
early stage startups should _never_ hire a BD person, but obviously later-
stage startups _need to_ hire BD people. The reader is left scratching his/her
head, wondering which side of the line he/she is on.

I was particularly interested in reading this article (based on the title)
because my startup has several partnerships, and this is our primary avenue of
growth. I was hoping to learn about what makes David/Goliath partnerships work
(and not work) so that we could better target good partners/strategies.
Hopefully there will be some good comments/examples here!

